# [Solved] VMware and eth

## jk121960

Hi does anyone know what I can do about the network interface incrementing when I 'copy' not clone a VM. When I copy for example eth0 will go to eth1?

thanks for your help 

jerryLast edited by jk121960 on Wed Feb 17, 2010 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## massimo

Delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and reboot.

----------

## jk121960

OK hey thanks for that I appreciate it, I'm glad there was an easy fix

jerry

----------

